
Show HN: FreePoll – Ranked Voting for Teams - Mizza
https://www.freepoll.online/create
======
Mizza
While wasting a Friday evening with an indecisive group, I discovered that
there wasn't a good polling site that used run-off voting and worked well on
mobile, so I made FreePoll.

It's good for simple things like deciding what food to eat:
[https://www.freepoll.online/p/NBEBCAHNU](https://www.freepoll.online/p/NBEBCAHNU)

But also for more important things, like deciding what features to work on
next for your software project:
[https://github.com/Miserlou/Zappa/issues/536](https://github.com/Miserlou/Zappa/issues/536)

Would love any feedback you guys have to offer!

~~~
Mizza
And in case anybody was wondering about the stack:

Vue.js, Semantic UI, Zappa, S3. No permanent database, no permanent webserver.

~~~
chrisrhoden
I'm very curious personally what is meant by "No permanent database" \- are
you writing the responses to S3?

~~~
Mizza
Yep! I'm really starting to like this Lambda + S3 pattern for one-off sites
like this, it's so much cheaper and easier than setting up RDS. I just use S3
as a dumb Key Value store literally by reading in and out JSON files. From
Lambda with small files, it's quite fast.

You can see an example of this in the source for Zappa BitTorrent Tracker,
which has the option of either using S3 or DynamoDB:
[https://github.com/Miserlou/zappa-bittorrent-
tracker](https://github.com/Miserlou/zappa-bittorrent-tracker)

You can also look at the KEV Project, which uses the same idea with a bit more
finesse:
[https://github.com/kevproject/kev](https://github.com/kevproject/kev)

It actually builds a whole ORM on top of that pattern, and can optionally use
Redis in tandem with S3.

